# The 6 most expensive places to vape



## Hooked (22/4/21)

https://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2021/04/most-expensive-places-to-vape.html
[Undated]

Australia
Portugal
Finland
Minnesota, USA
Malawi
Kenya

*Australia*
“…For those living in Australia, where the average hourly wage is around $55 (£25), the cost of vaping products is reasonable in line with average income. 

… For hardware, expect to pay from $55 (£30) for a starter device and $95 (£52) for an average vape. 

When it comes to e-liquid, you’ll spend around $10 (£5.50) for a standard quality 10ml vape juice – which will be nicotine free due to Australia’s ban. If you’re caught vaping nicotine in Australia you can be fined up to $45,000 (£25,000) – making for a very expensive nic hit!

*Portugal*
Portugal has the highest e-liquid taxes in all of Europe. 

Vape juice containing nicotine is taxed at €0.32 per ml, adding €3.20 per standard bottle PLUS a 23% VAT added on top. All in all, a 10ml bottle of e-liquid in Portugal will cost around €7 and a nic shot costs approx €5.25(!).

These prices may seem steep enough but are even more outrageous considering that Portugal is one of the less well off European countries – below average in terms of GDP per Capita compared to the rest of the continent.

*Finland*
… Finland takes second place for the continent’s highest vaping tax.

A vape device will set you back at least 20 euros. However, it is the price of vape juice that makes Finland one of the most expensive places to vape. 

We asked Vapers Finland about vape prices in the country. They explained that vape juice is restricted to only tobacco flavours and there is a €0.3 per ml tax added to both nicotine and non-nicotine containing varieties. This adds an extra €3 per standard 10ml bottle – raising the standard price to around €9.90.

These high prices, combined with marketing/selling restrictions and negative media coverage has, unfortunately, resulted in only 1-2% of Finns using e-cigarettes.

*Minnesota, USA*
… Minnesota’s vaping tax is a whopping 95% of the product’s wholesale cost. This tax rate, introduced in 2013, hiked the tax from 35% all the way to 95% and meant retail prices soared. You can now expect to pay an eye watering $20 (£14.50) for a single 10ml bottle of e-liquid. 

The impact has been devastating. A 2020 study found that the extra cost this tax added to products meant thousands of Minnesota’s residents either reverted back to smoking or were deterred from quitting in the first place.

*Malawi*
In Malawi, vaping is so expensive only the very richest can afford it…

Chimwemwe Ngoma from Tobacco Harm Reduction Malawi explains: 
The cheapest e-cig I have come across costs about USD75 (£55), the price goes higher with the complexity of the gadget. A pack of regular cigarettes cost about a dollar. I would say that the prices of vape products are way higher for an average tobacco smoker living in Malawi. Hence (this is) only affordable to a few elites.

*Kenya*
Kenya may take the crown for the world’s highest vaping taxes. The vaping tax implemented in 2017 adds a shocking 3000 shillings (£19.95) to the cost of devices and an extra 2000 shillings (£13.30) to refill cartridges.

Like Malawi, Kenya is another East African country where the cost of vaping far outweighs the cost of smoking. The taxes mentioned are insanely high when compared to the meagre 50 shillings (34p) tax placed on packs of cigarettes.


*Why is vaping so expensive in some places? *

*Vaping taxes*
The retail price of products is directly affected by the wholesale cost (i.e what the seller pays for them). When governments introduce excessive wholesale taxes, this drives up the cost for consumers.

Governments apply taxes to vape products either as a percentage of the wholesale price, as a set cost per ml of e-liquid or, in some cases, both! 

In the UK, vaping products are considered a consumer product and so are taxed at 20%. As we’ve seen in this blog, we’re getting off very lightly compared to other countries.

*Vaping fines *
It’s not just taxes that make vaping expensive. Vaping where it’s forbidden can be costly too. Expect to pay the equivalent of thousands of pounds if you vape in a country with bans. 

For example, in Singapore where vapes are illegal to sell, use or possess, you can be fined up to £10,000 if you’re caught using an e-cig. And, as we wrote in Worst Places to Vape, the consequences can be far worse than just a fine!

*Problems caused by expensive vaping*

*Decrease in harm reduction *
Expensive vape prices can have a devastating impact on harm reduction and ultimately cost lives.

As seen in Minnesota, when vape products are expensive or become more expensive, e-cig users tend to go back to smoking or are deterred from switching to vaping in the first place.

*Vaping black markets*
As consumers look to avoid higher prices, illegal, unregulated black markets emerge – with potentially dangerous products become more prevalent…”

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)

Finland - thus 10ml juice =R 170

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (22/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Finland - thus 10ml juice =R 170


Needs pointing out in Finland it's not that vaping is expensive compared to everything else, everything is very expensive due to being a very high tax country!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964 (22/4/21)

Another thing that needs pointing out is Australia being the most expensive country in the world for cigarette prices. A packet of marlboro red 25 will set you back AUD 48 or ZAR 528 now. Vaping is still 90% cheaper than smoking. Well unless you get fined for vaping nic juice in which case your truly screwed. Not enforced much for now. But still knowing it hovers around is not nice. Hence over 500000 AU vaper "criminals" directly created by the govt themselves. Kinda explains the very strong anti govt sentiment shown by most AU vapers in general.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (23/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Another thing that needs pointing out is Australia being the most expensive country in the world for cigarette prices as well. A packet of marlboro red 25 will set you back AUD 48 or ZAR 528 now. Vaping is still 90% cheaper than smoking. Well unless you get fined for vaping nic juice in which case your truly screwed. Not enforced much for now. But still knowing it hovers around is not nice. Hence over 500000 AU vaper "criminals" directly created by the govt themselves. Kinda explains the very strong anti govt sentiment shown by most AU vapers in general.


Looking at all the Data in the OP i think Australia are only at number 1 because they are taking those possible fines into account the prices quoted for Portugal are much higher and their average wage will be much less!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (23/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Looking at all the Data in the OP i think Australia are only at number 1 because they are taking those possible fines into account the prices quoted for Portugal are much higher and their average wage will be much less!


Actually reading the whole list they don't seem to be in any sort of order!


----------



## fbb1964 (23/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Looking at all the Data in the OP i think Australia are only at number 1 because they are taking those possible fines into account the prices quoted for Portugal are much higher and their average wage will be much less!



I agree. Vaping in AU is definitely not at no 1 most expensive in the world or even close to it. But I do know cigarettes are definitely the most expensive in the world in AU. Fines for vaping nic juice vary hugely between the states. They took the most expensive fine of all in the cost calc.

https://www.athra.org.au/vaping/the-law/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (23/4/21)

fbb1964 said:


> I agree. Vaping in AU is definitely not at no 1 most expensive in the world. But I do know cigarettes are definitely the most expensive in the world in AU.


Yeah they are expensive in UK at around £10 for a pack of 20 but it's almost double that in Australia!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

